# June-Sept. 2012 puppies...



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Post your updates, progress, pics, frustrations, changes, etc. here! I know there are a lot of us!  Sticking together is GREAT for those 'landshark' and house breaking days!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

2 and a half more weeks! *bounce bounce*

I've been reading shepherd girl and all these new puppies threads here, I won't lie I'm a bit nervous now, lol! I have lots of experience with puppies but I think this GSD is going to be a whole new adventure.

I'm not sure if I should be excited or terrified. :wild::help:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

carriesue-some nerves are normal. I think you're going to do GREAT with your pup! Please do NOT use Grim as a litmus test for the landshark thing. He's making an art of it, LOL! 

My update on Grim- I had taken him on one walk that took 45 minutes to go 2 blocks. He was sitting and whining at me (he's VERY vocal) frequently, and doesn't know cars... they do bother him when going past. So I had an epiphany and decided to have my wife walk the girls in front and Grim and I followed. He did SOOO much better! Even stopped to check out a couple of parked cars! He seems to have finally mastered going up steps. Tonight after he pottied, he headed for the steps and did NOT wait for me! Now, there are about 15 steps without backs to get up to the deck. He finally went up them with both front feet and both back feet at the same time. He was going so fast that by the time I walked the ten feet to the steps, he was already half way up!  We need more work on going down the stairs. He's a drama king, and will scream like someone's killing him even if I have good hold of him while walking him down. I know he'll get past this. Every new thing he's had to do he gets past. He used to howl about going up the stairs, and is now taking them like a champ! I don't push him with it, though. He's still curious about them, and will stand looking down the stairs inside (which do have backing and are carpeted.) I'm going to keep on walking him with the other dogs (or at least Layla) until he's happy going on walks and completely comfortable. He only pulled trying to get up front with the girls.. but we had issues with the leashes tangling. Most of the time he walked right next to me. He REALLY needs these walks to tire him out. I've had Layla training him on chasing toys I throw, LOL! It's GREAT if you have an older dog to help teach the younger one! He still has the attention span of a gnat. He eats like a horse! Bigger every day it seems. Still loves his crate and when he's tired he'll go down the hall and lay in front of it, waiting for his treat. If I'm in the bedroom resting on the weekend, my wife tells me he keeps walking down the hall looking for me. :wub: 
My wife's old mutt was drinking from his water bowl, and Grim just walked over as if to say "Excuse me, but that's my bowl" and she growled at him. My Pug went flying across the room, blocked the mutt from the water bowl and growled and barked at her! LOL! I could just hear her saying "That's MY puppy! Don't mess with him!" It was something to see for sure! I can't wait to see her reaction when he's towering over her. She's also working with him on bite inhibition, but it doesn't seem to be crossing over to humans. We've just got to get him 100% on board with walks (which with another of our dogs isn't a problem) and get him going down steps. In another month, carrying him down just isn't going to be an option!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That's so cute, with a name like Wrath of Grim and he's afraid of cars lol! But in no time he'll be over it and completely ignoring them... That was a good idea though using the other dogs to help him be more confident. My golden never got spooked by anything, in puppy class the trainer would get frustrated by him because he wouldn't react to anything but last week when were we on a walk he got spooked and jumped about two feet off the ground when he saw a traffic cone. :headbang:

I definitely think my other dogs help teach the puppies I have brought in especially with housebreaking!

I'm so excited for my pup, I'm trying to decide here if I should email my breeder and ask if I can come visit again or not, lol. I'm glad he's not here now though, I just came down with a cold a couple days ago... Having a pup now would have been... ruff.

It's funny none of my dogs will do what Layla does, it's my cat who will step in and defend whoever needs defending. :rofl:


----------



## Charlie12 (Oct 8, 2012)

Me and my boyfriend got our first gsd puppy in September. It is my first dog ever so I am very much a newbie and have a lot to learn so any advice you guys have got would be great! He's 11 weeks now and is doing really great in general but potty training has been and still is quite a challenge. Probably not helped by the fact it is my first time trying to housetrain a puppy. So any advice would be great thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got Rogue in September and she was born the end of June. She's a tiny little petite thing. But finally healthy and growing. She put on four pounds in two weeks  she's a total land shark right now. Early morning and nights she goes NUTS. She learns so quickly and has a great food and toy drive. I'm really enjoying her. We went to our local out door mall last week and just walked around. She watches everyone. But she was friendly and confident. Here's a couple pictures 


























Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Carrie- it was unfortunate that my breeder's way out in the country, so he'd never seen a car before. Same with grass...he walked really funny on our grass for a day or so!  However, I've NEVER seen this guy startle. My wife is still dropping things on purpose, lol. He's pulled all kinds of things over on himself without any reaction. However, we have a lot of kids in the neighborhood with 'tuned up' cars that are really loud....so a loud moving thing wasn't cool to him. However, on his second exposure to them that reaction was gone. If he'd kept reacting, I'd be worried. He's also never seen a lawnmower and when the lady two doors down was mowing, he just sat at the fence and stared at her. He can see the busy street from our yard, too, and will just sit and watch the cars go by. I think he's actually getting himself over things that he doesn't know....I was a little relieved that he reacted to SOMETHING... LOL!

Capone- your girl is gorgeous! That's a very cool name!

Charlie12- I finally gave in and increased Grim's crate time because of all the accidents. Now we're down to none. He's even going to the door. We always go straight from crate to door. He *can* hold it, but it was like he was forgetting... and going ten minutes after he went outside. He won't soil his crate, though...so that worked in my favor.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Capone your pup is so cute! Does that outdoor mall happen to be the one in Irvine? If not which one did you go to?

That's right Jag, I had forgotten he'd been born out in the boonies, it's so cute though watching them discover things they've never seen before... well as long as they're not too scared. Grim is going to be one spectacular dog! I still can't believe how much he's grown in the short time you've had him, GSD's seem to grow very fast... I need to make sure to take tons and tons of pics of my little guy!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank u both  
No are u talking about fashion island? I went to Victoria gardens in Rancho Cucamonga  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

We need more pics in this thread  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> We need more pics in this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I'll get more today... seems like he's changing very quickly! 

Carriesue- yeah, that worked against him a little. I was glad he got over it quickly! It's funny watching him 'study' things that he's not familiar with. That much thinking, though... I can see future challenges to stay ahead of him, LOL!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

The irvine one is off the 5 on the way to LA, I'll have to check and see if they allow dogs. LOL Rancho Cucamonga, I love the name of that place... It's only an hour and a half away from us so it'd be doable too I guess.

Well I've already posted pics of my little guy but why not, here's some of my Simba, he'll be six weeks this week.


















My husband holding him while I attempt to get a pic, he wasn't interested in sitting still.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I got Draven on September 20th and brought him home around 2:30 PM. 
I road in the back seat with him and he was fussy on my lap but quickly settled down on the seat beside me, he put his head in my Ottawa Senators ball cap and that settled him down.

Since then he has been a curious little puppy who is in the middle of a huge land shark phase, its horrible he's done some pretty nasty bites to both my wife and I. I tried redirecting him and offering him a toy, but he always went for my hands and arms.

Last night in desperation I started to poke him quickly (No pressure at all just enough to gently push him) with the opposite hand and it startles him, and I say "no bite" I did that for about 30minutes, and he has slowed down his biting on me. If he gets really excited though he still chomps all over me and we have to go back to the gentle poke.

I moved my bed to the couch for 2 days, the first day I tethered him to the couch and I slept on it, but the Lead was long enough that he moved away from me and pee'd and came back to sleep by my hand. At 2am, I decided this was just setting up the poor guy to fail so instead I moved his crate from my bedroom to the living room, and put him inside letting my hand dangle in the crate. He nuzzled my hand and settled down. Since that day he has started to take to his crate really well. He goes there at 9am for bedtime, during supper while we make food and eat. The crate is in the bedroom, but that's where my wife and I want him to sleep eventually in his dog bed.

The first week we took Draven EVERYWHERE, I spent hours outside of Walmart with him so he can meet new people, and he watched the cars. Like always after about 45minutes he'd get tired and fall asleep at my feet.

I've taken him to the Bus transit way in Ottawa to hear loud buses, and took him in my office building up the elevator. I've taken him to the Airport to watch big jets fly over our heads and land. I've taken him to construction sites to watch dump trucks and large construction equipment. 

I've taken him in pet stores, where he has rides in the shopping cart. We have installed a crate in our Van, where he chills when we are driving, he loves to go in the van because its always something new and exciting.

My wife and I started slowly getting something to eat while he was in the crate, then we started venturing outside to eat, then into the restaurant (A little each day) by the end of 3 days he can sit in the van for an hour (bi-laws say dogs aren't supposed to be left in a car for longer than an hour so we never tried more) and he doesn't fuss or whine.

The second week I had off I had to start preparing him for me going back to work, so he went out to his Kennel (6'x12') with a dog house, completely inclosed with plastic and a tin roof.

The first 2-3 days he it was horrific he would scream and cry and scream and cry, but I'd just leave him in there 30minutes, then an hour, then two hours, then three hours. (Because eventually he's going to have to do 4-6 hours depending if I can get someone to come see him when my wife is working during the day)

He eats two meals a day out there, and he's fine now no fuss no muss, just chews on a bone plays with a soccer ball or sleeps in his dog house.

We have taken him to strangers homes (Well to him friends of ours) and he settles down and sleeps.

He has met other dogs that we know are fully vaccinated and disease free.

The challenges we have had:
-Swifer Wet jet (He didn't like this at all)
-Hair Dryer (He's okay if you use it on yourself, but not on him)
-Push mowers (he doesn't car about tractor mowers where you ride them)
-Stairs with no backs (Like wooden patio stairs), took him three days to climb mine, he'd do each step then try and crawl through the gap.
-Tunnel at a kids park... he did go through it but it was with heavy treating and lots of love 

Things he loves:
-Marrow Bones
-Ice Cubes
-Maxi Pupppy Kibble (That's what we train with)
-Some squeeky toys
-Rocks

Things he doesn't like so much:
-walks
-when I do the crazy man walk (Bringing him to a Heal position and changing direction everytime he starts to go crazy on the leash)
-me poking him when he bites me, kids funny he looks me right in the eye and yips then gives me lots of kisses.

I have to say all in all he's a fantastic dog.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's Meeka! I got her on Sept. 22 and she was born on June 28! She's a wild but loving pup! 

10 weeks







8 weeks







5 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Meh... I hate that only 10minutes to edit posts... silly rule.

Anyway here are some pictures;

Draven (Dark Blue) and Chancelor (Light blue) a couple of weeks old prior to me choosing:









Draven sitting with my wife prior to us choosing:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Draven on a visit to the Breeders we got to play with him:









Draven getting some belly Rubs:










Me Holding Draven the week before we brought him home:








Draven and me sitting outfront on Day 1:











Draven at about 9.75 weeks









His ears are back down again and here is him taken today for size comparison. 10 weeks 4 days old.










Came home 17 pounds, he ways over 21 now.


----------



## Charlie12 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's some pics of my beautiful Charlie boy! He was born on the 20th July and we got him on 13th September, We've been pretty lucky so far behaviour wise. He is a little bitey at times but never painful and he's easily redirected onto a toy or if he gets to bad I'll ignore him a while and he will soon calm down! Taking him to the beach for the first time this week will let you all know how that goes and take some photos! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay a bunch of puppy pictures! Draven is so cute with his floppy ears, lol! I'm actually looking forward to this stage and hope my boys ears don't come up too soon. 

Do ya'll have pictures of your pups parents to maybe get an idea of what they might look like all grown up?

Here's mine:

Momma









Sire









In this pic you can sort of see why I named my guy Simba, I'm hoping he ends up with a lions poofy mane like his dad


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Loving all the pictures!! Beautiful pups!!

For the swiffer did you try treats? With the vacuum, I turned it on and put treats leading up to it and on top of it. She very quickly ate the treats and weve had no issues with it since. Maybe try something like that? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Here are my Pups Parents:

Sire:
Bernd von Asgard









Dam:
Bluemist Kashmir









As for the swiffer we left it on the floor and he approached it and eventually he started chewing it, and by that time he had decided its just another chew toy with noise.
The hair dryer was a completely other thing, on or off, he wouldn't approach it, so I left it off on the floor and put a pile of treats near it, and it took him about 2-5 minutes for him to decide of that kibble was worth it or not, but he did eat the kibble and sniff and bite the hair dryer. We haven't gone back to working on that yet.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't like the non-laying picture of Taviya as much, so I am posting my fav. pics of mom and dad. Baxter is the red sable, Taviya is the black sable.
I also need to take more pics of Grim today. His belly is very dark, and now his legs are getting dark and his tail is getting darker. I can't believe how fast he's changing!


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

So many gorgeous puppies, I love it.

This is my boy (first two pics) when we got him at five/six weeks old (the breeder lied to me about his age, he should have been eight weeks) and this is my gorgeous boy now.. happy and thriving. He is now fifteen weeks old.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Kaasuti- that second pic deserves a frame! :wub: How did you find out the pup's real age, I wonder? He's a cute guy!!

Carriesue- now I understand your name decision! Handsome parents!

Trent- love your mom and dad pics! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Jag said:


> Kaasuti- that second pic deserves a frame! :wub: How did you find out the pup's real age, I wonder? He's a cute guy!!
> 
> Carriesue- now I understand your name decision! Handsome parents!
> 
> Trent- love your mom and dad pics! Gorgeous dogs!



It was because he was so small, he only weighed 5lbs when we got him. Our vet agreed with me.
​


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sire is V Gordon Vom Fuchsgraben 
http://cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/617867.jpg

Dam is Mara vom adelhertz I can't find a picture of her, just a video.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow beautiful parents guys! I love the sables, they look all Wolfie to me.  I just didn't want a full working line as my first GSD!

Sort of funny, I took my golden to the dog park the other day(one of the rare small locals only good ones)... There are a couple big black and red GSD males(I always oogle them from afar, they are well behaved just not interested in mingling with people they don't know)that frequent the park, my golden has always ignored them but this time he kept going up to one of them and sniffing him.

Of course I talked to him like an idiot in front of everyone telling him he'll be getting a 'little' brother just like that soon. :wild:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Bought some toys for my guy yesterday... Got him a tug, a tire, a non-edible nylabone that he'll hopefully naw on instead of me(yeah right) and a non stuffing filled squeaky plushie fox. I plan to get some more when I pick him up... I'm also getting him a flirt pole to hopefully tire him out since I can't take him on walks and hikes right away. 

I was going to get a collar and harness but figured it was best to wait till I had him with me to size correctly. I plan to keep him tethered to me like I did with my other puppies, helps to reduce accidents and I don't want him running off chasing the cats and rabbit until he learns manners around them.

It's finally starting to cool down thank goodness, a couple weeks ago it was still in the 80's and 90's but now it's finally in the low to mid 70's... We don't have A/C so didn't want a new puppy(and me) dealing with that heat. Though we live a couple miles from the ocean and the breeders is an hour inland which is much hotter so he might not have had an issue with it but I didn't want to be running around trying to keep up with him and sweating like crazy, lol! 

I wanted to get a Disneyland trip in before the puppy got here but the hubby is having back problems so looks like DL is out for awhile. :/ My mom in law lives down the road and could come let them out during the day but I'd feel guilty leaving him that long!

I also need to clean out his crate and get it next to my bed, I keep forgetting about that!

Time is going so slooooow...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, I am SOO jealous of where you live!! We were out in LA once years ago (business trip, with some exploring in the evenings), and we really wanted to move out there. After I wasn't able to work anymore, that went down the toilet. However, it looks like we may be moving to an area with beaches, state parks, hiking areas, etc. soon!  It would be such a fun area to have Grim in! Just not looking forward to the chore of moving. 

Time creeps by when you're waiting, I swear!! I was going CRAZY waiting! Now it seems like Grim's been here longer than he has. Do everything you can before your pup comes... because you will NOT want to leave him! LOL! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> Oh, I am SOO jealous of where you live!! We were out in LA once years ago (business trip, with some exploring in the evenings), and we really wanted to move out there. After I wasn't able to work anymore, that went down the toilet. However, it looks like we may be moving to an area with beaches, state parks, hiking areas, etc. soon!  It would be such a fun area to have Grim in! Just not looking forward to the chore of moving.
> 
> Time creeps by when you're waiting, I swear!! I was going CRAZY waiting! Now it seems like Grim's been here longer than he has. Do everything you can before your pup comes... because you will NOT want to leave him! LOL! :wub:


I'm totally jealous of people who live in places like you do, lol! It's so densely packed here with people that there's no where nearby where we can let the dogs run off leash. The closest place is 40 minutes away and it can get pretty packed there during tourist season and that video of us hiking I showed you? That place is a two hour drive each way!

I'd love to live someplace like the Midwest or east coast where it's less crowded and have more big open spaces where we could take the dogs... everywhere here is just too crowded or built up.

I grew up in Michigan actually so I probably wasn't too far away from you.  And that's so cool! Where would you guys be moving?!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow.. I'm from Michigan also! My wife got a job offer in Toledo. It's near family (hers) and when we lived there before there were SO many cool places for hiking, beaches, etc. Plus there are more club things around there and Michigan to take Grim to. I'm frustrated with what we lack in that department around here.  She's have to start the end of this month though. We've lived in this house for YEARS and we've got so much JUNK, lol! Plus finding a place to rent with the dogs (including Grim) and all the parrots may be an issue.... but I hope not! The cost of living would be less, so I'm excited about that!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so done waiting! :gsdbeggin:

Emailed my breeder like a week ago, of course she never emailed me back. I just want to know round a bouts when he might be coming home! Think I should try sending another email?

Taking the other doggies hiking tomorrow, trying to pack in some fun stuff before the pup gets here, lol!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> I am so done waiting! :gsdbeggin:
> 
> Emailed my breeder like a week ago, of course she never emailed me back. I just want to know round a bouts when he might be coming home! Think I should try sending another email?
> 
> Taking the other doggies hiking tomorrow, trying to pack in some fun stuff before the pup gets here, lol!


Hang in there CS! We are almost at the finish line lol Not getting a response would make me anxious at this point too. And I would definitely follow up just cause I am generally a PITA  

My breeder sent another 170 pics today.. my hand is cramped from all the clicking! 

Anyways.. a few pics of mom, dad and the kiddies :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow the dad is huge and soooo fluffy!! So cute, lol! And wow that's a lot of photos.. my breeder sent me a whopping... ONE photo... yeah. Not trying to bash, I know she's busy and not too computer savvy but it is frustrating as all get out! 

The only thing that consoles me is I actually got to go and meet my pup and the parents. The mom is so sweet, I was tempted to ask if the breeder wanted to sell her but I'm sure my husband would have said something to the effect of, "That's fine, I hope you and your new husband enjoy the dogs". :rofl:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Carriesue- I'd call if you've not gotten a response from your email. Waiting is hard, but breeders can get busy and forget. Call for your update, etc. you're entitled to it!  Yeah, I didn't get a ton of pics, either.... but I guess if it was pics vs. time with the pups... not to say that getting pics means the breeder isn't spending enough time with the pups...but you know what I mean! 

Frankie- nice pics! When are you getting your pup again?


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Jag said:


> Carriesue- I'd call if you've not gotten a response from your email. Waiting is hard, but breeders can get busy and forget. Call for your update, etc. you're entitled to it!  Yeah, I didn't get a ton of pics, either.... but I guess if it was pics vs. time with the pups... not to say that getting pics means the breeder isn't spending enough time with the pups...but you know what I mean!
> 
> Frankie- nice pics! When are you getting your pup again?


Thanks  If a flight is available, its looking like Oct. 28. which will put her just over 8 weeks. And at first I was thinking along the same lines.. less pics, more care lol but it turns out to be a family affair. One of them loves photography.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> Carriesue- I'd call if you've not gotten a response from your email. Waiting is hard, but breeders can get busy and forget. Call for your update, etc. you're entitled to it!  Yeah, I didn't get a ton of pics, either.... but I guess if it was pics vs. time with the pups... not to say that getting pics means the breeder isn't spending enough time with the pups...but you know what I mean!
> 
> Frankie- nice pics! When are you getting your pup again?


I just emailed and she emailed almost immediately back lol... But he should be coming home around the 26th and I'm going to try and go visit him one more time. I like doing that to bring his scent home to the other dogs, not sure if that makes any difference but at least I get to play with a puppy regardless.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

My little girl born 29th July and brought home 30th September


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jenna&Me said:


> My little girl born 29th July and brought home 30th September


Omg so cute! I love that duck in her food dish, lol!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jenna&Me- what a cutie!! :wub:

Carriesue and Frankie- so you guys will be getting pups within a few days of each other.. that's really cool!  I'm glad you got an email back. I've been having computer issues on and off...so sometimes I wondered if my emails even went through. :crazy: I need to get pics of Grim... I will do that either tonight or tomorrow. He's getting REALLY dark! He had a black ring on his tail, and now his whole tail is dark. It's also getting thicker every day! His tummy is all dark, and now he's getting dark on his legs as well. I think he's going to end up VERY dark when all is said and done.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Jenna&Me said:


> My little girl born 29th July and brought home 30th September


Too cute  The little ducky is in trouble I think.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

aww thank you

She has a funny habit of putting her toys in her food dish and then eating around them. Not sure if she is sharing with them or what lol.

Of course I think the is the cutest thing ever and we do have lots of fun together. I love her so much, more than I would ever have thought possible.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Gonna go visit my baby boy again on tues! So excited, hope to get more pictures and see how much he's grown since I last saw him two weeks ago. Hope he doesn't whine the whole time again. LOL :help:

Is it the 26th yet?? 

I'm so looking forward to puppy classes too, I'll be going to the same class and trainer I took my golden to, it's so much fun!


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

How much longer do you have to wait till you bring him home for good Carriesue?


I guess it will feel like forever lol


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He turns 7 weeks old this coming week so if all goes well I'll be bringing him home on the 26th.  So two more weeks to go! He's a coated like yours too though he might be a bit less fluffy, the long coats are definitely my favorite!


----------



## Mc10 (Apr 22, 2012)

FrankieC your pup is so cute. Love hearing everyones puppy stories. Grim is a wee mannace by the sounds of it! Im not sure Drey is considered a puppy anymore compared to some of the little fluff balls on the go! Cant believe he is 6 months old tommorow and thats us had him 2 months already now! its gone so quick and i cant believe how far he has come. As iv documented on here we were not entirely happy with his start in life but he has really come around. myself and girlfriend have put in alot of work with him the last 2 months and his socialising has been the main priority with classes and play dates with other friends dogs. He is the most playfull pup either of our familys have had. He loves attention and being loved. Often get comments from both sets of parents when we take him for visits that he doesnt seem the same dog. Hes a lively lad and loves playing. Doing alot of 'training' at home on the sit's. downs. waits. come. He has mastered them all and even listens in situations of major distraction. His latest is 'here' with a point to my side. He comes and turns and sits at my side facing the same direction as me. Nailing it every time.
He's a sucker for a nature walk (pics just uploaded into my public album titled river walk) and loves exploring all the new area's. Heres a couple for you to check out just now if interested. I have a couple to up load of him meeting cow's over a fence and him watching salmon jumping up out the river. Hillarious. P.s i must add this forum is a credit to itself with all the help and people quick to lend advice. so thanks again.


----------



## Mc10 (Apr 22, 2012)

a couple more of Drey


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> He turns 7 weeks old this coming week so if all goes well I'll be bringing him home on the 26th.  So two more weeks to go! He's a coated like yours too though he might be a bit less fluffy, the long coats are definitely my favorite!


 
Bet you can't wait. I love the long coats too even if they are more work
They are so incredibly soft and cuddly


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Mc10! My pup is in the fourth pic, trying to listen in on what mom is whispering in dad's ear lol 

And always assume we want more pictures here. That's just how it works.  Drey sounds amazing! You definitely scored with him. Love the pics and no fear of the water I see. 

Is that place close by to you? I am very envious. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mc10 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah , believe me when I say, there are heaps of woods and beaches and river walks! We are on the coast in Scotland. Few people have commented on being envious...... Down side...... It's bl**dy freeeeeezing most of the time!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I get to go visit my pup tomorrow and get to bring him home next week! :happyboogie: :wild:

I'm enjoying my last moments of quiet LOL 

I need to scan a pic of our german shepherd mix we lost almost two years ago from complications to her chemo... She was the sweetest gentlest dog I've ever met, this pup has big paws to fill!

I'm back to being stuck on a name though lol... I just feel 'eh' about every name I look at perhaps I'll just have to wait till he's here to decide. :help:


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Draven is getting big! Took him to the vet on Mon. to do a weight check. He is 27lbs. He is a big moose! lol 
He is still land sharky with me. 
Here is a picture of him after I started treating him when he would kiss my hands instead of biting. 







It's the "what? I'm being a good boy. Cookie please!" 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

*sigh* I'm going to assume this is ok since I never said who my breeder is but if its not I apologize and feel free to delete.

So I was supposed to visit my pup today... we got to the breeders house but you can't go to the front door because there's a fence at the entrance of the driveway. The last few times I just called and she came to open the gate, this time though we waited for about 20 minutes, I called about 6 times... NOTHING.

My husband was taking time off work to do this and he couldn't sit around all day and wait so we had to leave, plus its an hours drive EACH WAY. It just seems so completely rude to me. And it's not the first time she's done something like this... I really feel like if I didn't have a non refundable deposit already I'd take my money elsewhere.

Plus I was so looking forward to seeing my little guy.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Mandy L. said:


> Draven is getting big! Took him to the vet on Mon. to do a weight check. He is 27lbs. He is a big moose! lol
> He is still land sharky with me.
> Here is a picture of him after I started treating him when he would kiss my hands instead of biting.
> View attachment 21659
> ...


LOL! Love that pic  Thanks for sharing. 



Carriesue said:


> *sigh* I'm going to assume this is ok since I never said who my breeder is but if its not I apologize and feel free to delete.
> 
> So I was supposed to visit my pup today... we got to the breeders house but you can't go to the front door because there's a fence at the entrance of the driveway. The last few times I just called and she came to open the gate, this time though we waited for about 20 minutes, I called about 6 times... NOTHING.
> 
> ...


Wow. That sucks huge  Have you at least received an explanation for this? 

On the plus side, just 10 days to go!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope  I emailed her when I got home, stating that we were there and we didn't just not show up but haven't heard a thing back. Maybe something came up but if not it just seems highly inconsiderate. I mean, it's not a HUGE deal because I was just going to visit and play with him, I'd just been looking forward to it for a week. 

That's true! But now I'm scared when I go to pick him up, the same thing will happen lol!


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty disappointing for you Carriesue and a long way to go for nothing.
I hope she has a good explanation.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Jenna is growing super fast even though she doesn't appear to eat heaps. On the 2nd October she was 6.75kg and 9.4kg by the 15th.

This was taken on the 15th, she was hot and the tiles were cool.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

She is so cute! I really hope my guy is this fluffy though I'll love him just the same if he's not!

How is she at home, does she follow you around and things like that?

And no explanation yet... Now I'm worried that this will happen when I go to pick him up and bring him home. Maybe I'll just get a bullhorn and yell, "hey I'm out here, give me my puppy!". lol


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Jenna follows me everywhere even to the loo. She isn't as velcro now as she was when we first brought her home though, she is happy to sit in the back yard chewing on a bone while I have my coffee under our pergola but she doesn't stay away for long. 

She has a tiger pillow in the kitchen and will often fall alseep there while I am cooking dinner etc.

I have made a point of leaving her for short periods so that her confidence in herself can grow and she's pretty good. No crying or carrying on although she's always happy to see me when I come back. By short periods that might be taking rubbish outside or getting washing off the line. 

I hope your breeder makes an appointment with you for pickup and sticks to it. She must know you are more than a 5 minute drive away. Simba is a cutie whether fluffy or not.


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Jenna is so cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Luca, a June 15 production~









10 weeks









16 weeks; ears all over the place. NEW front teeth! Yesterday, 17 weeks, 47.5 lbs. Gonna be a BIG one~


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

This is my boy Charlie today at 15/16 weeks old. His front paws are so massive, he always looks like he is goosestepping when he walks. I weighed him yesterday and he is now 44lbs.

Sorry the last pic is bad quality, it just makes me laugh every time i see it.
​


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Update here: 

Draven is doing well, he's already got down pat, Sit, Come, "Spit out the rock you just tried to eat", Go Pee, and working really well towards shaking a paw and drop. And I have about a 45-50% chance to get "Look at me" to work...he has to make eye contact to come in the house, to come out of the crate, and to get treats. He has to break eyecontact with the food dish in my hand in order for me to put it down as well.

He knows that he's not allowed to come into the house until I say "Okay!" or Leave his Crate. 

He is confident and spends time in his Crate and Kennel without much whining, and quickly settles down.

He's starting to run after balls I throw, and I have about a 30% chance of him bringing the ball back to me for "Treats and Party Time" .. sometimes he drops it and comes running like a "Here" command, other times he thinks chewing the ball is better.

Biting is going in waves, I think his teeth are REALLY cutting in as he's mouthing alot harder than previous. And where I had broken him of biting me completely he's back at biting me, (Though he's much MUCH harder on my wife)

We are having a hard time reading him, we gave him free water for a couple of days but had several accidents inside, so we took the water into a more controlled situation but he whines when he wants water or to go outside... so we tend to do both 

We are practicing NILIF big time on food and treats, but almost non-existant on toys, they are all over the place and he just picks what he wants to gnaw on. 

Walks are getting better now that I'm using a 15" retractible lead, and he seems to be able to outlast the whole family on walks. He never gets tired from exercise, though he whines and wants to go home, when I get home he doesn't sleep he just gnaws on a bone or tries to play with my daughters.

He is seeing my daughters I think as a litter mate rather than a higher ordered pack member, he nips them and tries to tackle them. He gets repremanded and redirected everytime. Mostly calmly, minus one time he lunged at my 6year old with a mouthful of "Play" he got caught and tossed on his "bed" in a slow controlled toss, no injuries or whining, or yipping due to pain, but he did have the bewildered look like "I was just on the other side of Daddy now I'm over here... WTF!" he also got a stern "Don't bite the baby"

Yeah I know 6 isn't a baby... but she is my baby 

If I could curb his level of play with my Daughters, and stop him from trying to tear apart my wife's hands, I'm sure the whole family would be enjoying the puppy 

That said he can't be left alone AT all... when cooking, he's in his ex-pen or crate (Sometimes Kennel) he just gets into WAY too much mischief.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is yoko 10 weeks old!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't posted on this forum in forever, but I ended up here doing research since I recently adopted a little GSD mix. He also has husky, rottie, and who knows what else mixed in there, but looks very shepherdey. I ended up with him because my friend's FIL has an 11 year old dog and he thought she ran off and died somewhere because of her age, at least until he found her under the house with a litter of puppies. He was keeping them in horrible conditions, I took Fezzik and one of his brothers for my mom and it took us 3 baths to get them clean. 

Anyways, so far he has been a delight! A bit mouthy as all puppies are, and we are working on house training, but that will come with time...I hope. lol

I attached a couple pictures, or at least I hope I did.  Like I said, I haven't posted here in ages.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is Dixie she was born June 6th and thought i'd share a few photos of her .. She's such a good girl! And boy does she just love the water, i can't take her by a river, creek or a puddle without her having to tromp around in it :wub: I can't wait to see what she's going to look like when she's older, but for now I am so enjoying her puppy way's!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lots of great looking pups on here!  

Carriesue, I really hope time flies and things iron out with your breeder.  Did you ever get any explanation?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> Lots of great looking pups on here!
> 
> Carriesue, I really hope time flies and things iron out with your breeder.  Did you ever get any explanation?


She finally got back to me today, she could have told me sooner what was going on but what happened really wasn't her fault and she apologized so... I was actually getting scared and being paranoid that I wouldn't get my puppy lol so I feel SO much better now that I finally talked to her.

I was hoping to get new pics of him but I guess it'll be easier to get pics of him once he's here.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I got 2 more recent photos of Fezzik yesterday...If you look at the pic of him carrying a bowl around on his first day home, you can see how much his coat has changed in just a couple weeks. 

What do you guys think about his ears? So far they don't seem very uppy but I will hold on to the hope that the GSD in him will force those suckers up.


----------



## DustyE (Jun 8, 2012)

Bella was born July 5th. We got her at nine weeks from a breeder that our vet recomended. 

9 weeks










10 weeks

Sit stay








Working on recall











14 weeks

With her 6 month old half sister Amelia that our vet has. Bella hadn't been around too many other dogs yet so she was a little reluctant to play at first.









Bella and our Cocker Molly
Bellas tan on her chest and under her tail is getting really light. This angle makes it look like she has a gnome beard.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful puppies everyone! It's great to see how loved they are and how well they're doing... can't wait to see them as they keep growing!

And I'm so excited! I found some training classes closer to where I live... The classes I was doing before were down in San Diego and that commute could vary wildly dependent on our crazy traffic, anywhere from 25-40 minutes.

But this place nearby has puppy I and II classes, then beginner and intermediate... They also have non-competitive agility classes which is awesome! Gives me a chance to try it out to see how I like it and to see how my pup likes it, course I'll probably wait until he's about a year old before we try it. Uhg is it next week yet?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Breeder has new pictures up of my litter on the website but its only the pups that haven't been sold yet which I get but dang it, lol! 

I really want to see what my pup looks like now especially since I missed seeing him last week. Though I can tell looking at his litter mates he'll have grown quite a bit since I last saw him. This getting down to the wire thing is really torturous. :shocked:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Breeder has new pictures up of my litter on the website but its only the pups that haven't been sold yet which I get but dang it, lol!
> 
> I really want to see what my pup looks like now especially since I missed seeing him last week. Though I can tell looking at his litter mates he'll have grown quite a bit since I last saw him. This getting down to the wire thing is really torturous. :shocked:


That really sucks! Maybe call and ask her to send you another pic of your guy! You've got six days left... hang in there!! :hug:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay! His ears are positioned in my favorite goofy way, he is definitely the one!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow!! He is just gorgeous!! :wub: Pics seem to be a double edged sword, don't they?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> Wow!! He is just gorgeous!! :wub: Pics seem to be a double edged sword, don't they?


Thank you! I can't believe he is mine. :wub: I'm feeling a lot how you felt before Grim came home... Seems like its not actually happening, lol.


----------



## JToews (Sep 22, 2012)

Our buddy Toews (pronounced "taze" for you non-hockey fans) was born August 6th and moved in on September 21st. He's a handsome devil for a land shark. Our first dog. Sure appreciate the input from the fine folks here. It calms the nerves to learn we aren't alone in some of the challenges. Not sure if can post pics from the iPad version. Anyone know?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Carrisue he is gorgeous. And not long now, bet you can't wait.


Can't help Jteows not terribly good with that stuff, sorry.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jenna&Me said:


> Carrisue he is gorgeous. And not long now, bet you can't wait.
> 
> 
> Can't help Jteows not terribly good with that stuff, sorry.



Thank you! I am so in love, lol! He's a long haired like yours and you can start to tell now from that pic. I am so ready for the little bugger! :wild:


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Thank you! I am so in love, lol! He's a long haired like yours and you can start to tell now from that pic. I am so ready for the little bugger! :wild:


 
Those 4 days are going to drag lol. I think I had about 4 days notice between hearing Jenna was available and picking her up. Felt like weeks.

Get heaps of sleep in now while you can 
Last night Jenna woke at 12.30am, wouldn't settle for half an hour then up at 5.30
I get everything done early but feel like a zombie lol.


Wouldn't change a minute of it though


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

JToews said:


> Our buddy Toews (pronounced "taze" for you non-hockey fans) was born August 6th and moved in on September 21st. He's a handsome devil for a land shark. Our first dog. Sure appreciate the input from the fine folks here. It calms the nerves to learn we aren't alone in some of the challenges. Not sure if can post pics from the iPad version. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


You named your pup after a Chicago Blackhawk??? Just kidding! Toews is a great guy. Congrats on your new pup.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Nigel said:


> You named your pup after a Chicago Blackhawk??? Just kidding! Toews is a great guy. Congrats on your new pup.


 As a Canadian, I heartily endorse his decision


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the big day is nearly upon us! Our puppy is getting ready for the long trip home on Thursday. Four hour flight plus all the waiting is going to be tough on her 

On the plus side however, she is now socialized with snow flakes. Our breeder got six inches yesterday.  When she arrives in Toronto we are expecting temps in the 70s ..lol 

It sure looks like they were having fun... 

Can't wait! :wild:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Well the big day is nearly upon us! Our puppy is getting ready for the long trip home on Thursday. Four hour flight plus all the waiting is going to be tough on her
> 
> On the plus side however, she is now socialized with snow flakes. Our breeder got six inches yesterday.  When she arrives in Toronto we are expecting temps in the 70s ..lol
> 
> ...


Nooooooooo! I have to wait until this weekend! *cries in corner* 

And wow, what is this snow you speak of?! It's supposed to be 80 here on Saturday, lol. :crazy:


----------



## acook (Jul 4, 2012)

We have had our Thor for 4 weeks now and it has been a busy four weeks. I have just now gotten a chance to start coming back to this forum. He is a wonderful little guy, but as we all know has tons of energy.

He is weighing in at 25lbs at 14 weeks and just seems to get bigger by the second. He is starting to get some of his adult coat in along his spine and tail . Only one more set of shots to go and he will be done with that, he got his microchip in last week and it didn't seem to faze him at all.

Training is going great and it amazes me how fast he learns. He is 90% consistent on sits and downs, is about 75% on going to his mat, and is 50% on stays. We have been doing polite leash walking and he does a great job of staying by my side and not pulling, but is tempted by smelly mailboxes every now and then. Biting isn't too bad, we had a bit of set back after the first couple of weeks and had to do some specific training on hands coming at your face aren't to be bitten, but is doing great since then.

I will try and post some pictures of him once I get home, including his Halloween costume, Thor of course!


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is Draven as of tonight. Lol passed out after a trip to the park.
 







He also has some of his adult fur coming in on his tail. I thought he got something on it at first! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## acook (Jul 4, 2012)

Pictures of Thor as promised 
9 Weeks, first day home









Odd doggy sleeping positions









We call these his Yoda ears, he gets them when sleepy









Getting to be such a little man, 13 weeks









And finally Thor as his namesake for Halloween








Thanks for looking


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Nooooooooo! I have to wait until this weekend! *cries in corner*
> 
> And wow, what is this snow you speak of?! It's supposed to be 80 here on Saturday, lol. :crazy:


Sooooo close now. you can do it!  And as for the white stuff... yuck! Fortunately in Toronto we don't see too much of it 



acook said:


> Pictures of Thor as promised
> 9 Weeks, first day home
> 
> 
> ...


Thor is AWESOME and that costume is priceless!


----------



## JToews (Sep 22, 2012)

Nigel said:


> You named your pup after a Chicago Blackhawk??? Just kidding! Toews is a great guy. Congrats on your new pup.


Not just any Blackhawk, Stanley Cup Winner, Conn Smythe Trophy, Gold Medal, World Championship. Much thanks though. He's an awesome beast.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thor is cute! Great costume!!

Frankie and Carriesue... not long now!!  Lots of new pups coming in!!


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is another pic of Gunther.  he is growing so fast. His birthday was July 30th.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Jag said:


> Thor is cute! Great costume!!
> 
> Frankie and Carriesue... not long now!!  Lots of new pups coming in!!


So true! Our chapter begins tomorrow. I see crazy times and exhaustion in my future. lol Hopefully can make it back here with an update at some point.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Gunthers_mom said:


> Here is another pic of Gunther.  he is growing so fast. His birthday was July 30th.
> View attachment 21971


That's a nice big rope! Very cute!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> So true! Our chapter begins tomorrow. I see crazy times and exhaustion in my future. lol Hopefully can make it back here with an update at some point.


Dude.. you CANNOT leave us hanging with no updates and pics!


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks! Yes he destroyed the small rope quickly so we went right for the biggest one we could find. He loves dragging it around to show it to everyone. He also drags his blanket around as we'll...he's too cute


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> So true! Our chapter begins tomorrow. I see crazy times and exhaustion in my future. lol Hopefully can make it back here with an update at some point.


Hmm maybe I'm not so jealous now, I can enjoy a couple extra days of non interrupted sleep. 

And yeah, don't leave us hanging on pictures! I don't want to be the only crazy person posting a million of them. :help:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Jag said:


> Dude.. you CANNOT leave us hanging with no updates and pics!


OK, I will do my best ..lol 



Carriesue said:


> Hmm maybe I'm not so jealous now, I can enjoy a couple extra days of non interrupted sleep.
> 
> And yeah, don't leave us hanging on pictures! I don't want to be the only crazy person posting a million of them. :help:


No kidding... get your rest in. The weekend is almost here and away you go!  I just bought some toothpicks to prop my eyes open at work. 

Man, I am just astonished at how much crap I have bought. I'm almost hoping she will destroy some toys so I can get some room back


----------



## gecko99 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Xena born 6 July 2012*

Hi all,

Here is our beautiful little girl Xena; we brought her home at 9 weeks. The first couple of pics are at 9 or 10 weeks and the erect ear shot is at 14 weeks.

Good to meet you and see all your gorgeous GSD photos!

Nicole


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

gecko99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is our beautiful little girl Xena; we brought her home at 9 weeks. The first couple of pics are at 9 or 10 weeks and the erect ear shot is at 14 weeks.
> 
> ...


Welcome!  What a pretty girl you have!! Please start a thread (if you haven't already) and tell us all about her and you!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, Xena is so cute... I love that last picture!

Well the time is nearly here! I've been cleaning like crazy, I think I'm nesting lol! I emailed my breeder because I needed to confirm the final amount we owe because we're going out tomorrow to get the last of his things and get the money order.

So I don't know officially yet which day he is coming home, they got shots today and the breeder wants to make sure they're feeling well before they come home. But I assume it'll be Saturday though she could surprise me and say come get him tomorrow or Friday which would be cool.  Not that I'm anxious or anything.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhh!!! I'm going to pick him up tomorrow!!!! *spaz*

One last night of sleep!

Frankie, do you have your fluffy puppy yet?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I finally finished reading this HUGE thread ... 

OMG CarrieSue you must be going nuts!!!! 

And on Monday you're going to BE nuts LMAO ...

Have so much fun this weekend, I'll bet you're a wreck right now aren't you!!!!

I have a long coat, and other than it being a PITA when she's wet, Ky almost never sheds. I brush her daily, but I don't have dog fur lying around my house like I did with my last dogs ... besides the feathers and food from the parrots? Really, some dog fur strands are pretty mild!

And, I have a suggestion for you ... go buy some REAL RABBIT FUR slippers ... that will REALLY help the landshark know exactly who to follow !!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Ahhh!!! I'm going to pick him up tomorrow!!!! *spaz*
> 
> One last night of sleep!
> 
> Frankie, do you have your fluffy puppy yet?


GREAT news!!!  Oh, you're going to have one of the best weekends of your life, aren't you? :wild:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> I finally finished reading this HUGE thread ...
> 
> OMG CarrieSue you must be going nuts!!!!
> 
> ...


I need to start my own thread because I talk too much. :rofl:

I'm not too worried, this will be the fourth puppy I've raised and I literally just got done with one, my golden turned a year a few months ago. Though this is my first pb GSD so I imagine he'll give me a run for my money! My main worry right now is the other 3 dogs accepting him.

And not sure how my pet rabbits would feel about those slippers and don't want to encourage him that bunnies are ok to bite but that would be too funny though! I would never have a problem keeping him with me, that's for sure! Hmm, wonder if that would make my feet lucky.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Ahhh!!! I'm going to pick him up tomorrow!!!! *spaz*
> 
> One last night of sleep!
> 
> Frankie, do you have your fluffy puppy yet?


And so it begins  Poor little Kira (yes, another one lol) had 7 hours of airports and flights and man was she ripe LOL. 

I am so totally hooked already. What a sweetie! We had to coax her a little, she was pretty scared but a few minutes later she was bouncing beside us in the yard. 

Then I went and ruined her day again with a bath... 

She was so good though and now sleeping peacefully on her bed with her toys tucked beside her :wub:

Funny.. she didn't come with instructions... what the? Oh well, I know Jag will help  

CS.. I will be thinking of you on the weekend! I know you are super excited and it will be a special day! 

Will be back soon with some pics but her napping means I have to take advantage of the down time lol 

-Frank


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Dude.. Grim ate the directions. :crazy:

I'm so glad that she made it to you safe and sound!  Your puppy SLEEPS?!? My puppy is BROKEN!! 

You can take LOTS of pics when she's sleeping and still... although I have no idea what that's like.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay Frank! And wow 7 hours! Poor girl, she must have been wiped but glad she arrived safely and now no more waiting! I think it's so neat your pup is only one day older than mine. 

And I can't believe my pup is coming today, seems like its not actually happening even though I have a pile o'toys, his harness, collar, leash and some food for him in the fridge(some mild stuff in case he gets an upset tummy).

I so wanted to get him a tag while we were at the pet shop but still clueless on a name, lol but I'm sure it'll hit me soon after I get him home! Now where is my camera...


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

update here Draven is now sleeping full nights and I don't have to get up!! Though I just can't tire him out during the day walks and runs and games of tag and toss the ball nothing!!

He is gettin better on Leash but still a log way to go!!

We started to use clicker training and he is adapting well. He has learned to drop and shake a paw (and shake the other paw) and give kisses.

It's getting better!! Still bitey though


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Born 9/29. Will get to bring home one of the 7 males Thanksgiving weekend. These were taken at 3 weeks.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So everything's going ok except two things... One Ollie whines A LOT... I'm guessing this is just a GSD thing but he whines even when I'm petting and loving on him. I know it's been a super stressful day for him though.

Second everyone seems to mostly accept him... I'm just concerned about my golden, a few times Ollie walked up to him and he either growled, bared teeth and snapped once when he had a stick in his mouth. NOW should I just let them 'work it out' with supervision? 

My golden has guarding issues with toys so they've all been picked up and put away again. He'd make excellent progress with the two small dogs but it seems to have come back full swing with the new pup. Right now we're just taking it slow and doing things the golden loves with the pup nearby. :help:


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Ha ha Carriesue he's talking to you already
You will enjoy your weekend getting to know him



Billn those little white pups are adorable

Love all the puppy pics


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I actually waited two days to introduce my other dogs to Grim. The old lady mutt still growls at him if he gets close to her, but she also bows her head and looks away. The Pug LOVES him.. they rough house all the time. I wanted them all to have time to adjust first. You don't want a new pup that's still feeling its way in your home, etc. to have to deal with that yet. I'd keep them separated for now. You may see the whining get better as the pup settles in, or you may just have a vocal pup. Grim is VERY vocal.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> I actually waited two days to introduce my other dogs to Grim. The old lady mutt still growls at him if he gets close to her, but she also bows her head and looks away. The Pug LOVES him.. they rough house all the time. I wanted them all to have time to adjust first. You don't want a new pup that's still feeling its way in your home, etc. to have to deal with that yet. I'd keep them separated for now. You may see the whining get better as the pup settles in, or you may just have a vocal pup. Grim is VERY vocal.


Yeah it's just difficult because our house is so small, only two bedrooms so we'd either have to crate him or my husband would have to take him in the office... The golden has bad separation anxiety. But for now my husband is just spending some time in the office with him while the puppy is out.

And I am working on crate training little loud mouth, he does NOT like it... I'll work with him some more on it tomorrow. He's just not super hungry right now so treats aren't working so great ATM. I even tried a peanut butter filled kong, not interested.


----------



## Roxy714 (Oct 2, 2012)

My sunshine at 13 weeks.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well no need to be jealous for long, Ollie's mellow is slowly fading away though he still sleeps quite a bit during the day right now. I tried taking him out in the backyard a few times during the day to play and he'd just lay at my feet, lol. He's not eating very much right now either, the only thing he'll go into his crate for is string cheese. We're taking him to the vet on tues but I think most of this is just his age and stress of a new home.

He'll have these moments of unbridled puppyness where he'll either grab my toes or grab anything I don't want him to have, he's also started chasing the cats now though when they're on the bed with us he could care less about them. So he's back to being tethered to me but at least he's getting used to being leashed and following me when he's on a lead.

I'll admit to being kind of overwhelmed right now lol... I'm sick with a cold and it wouldn't be so bad if it was just the puppy but I've got 3 other jealous dogs right now who all want more attention. I am worn out! I will be happy when the pup can hold his bathroom longer, I am going to do some serious sleeping then! 

And Frank, where are your pictures!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OH CarrieSue, I feel for you. While I love Kyleigh to bits, I do NOT miss those first couple of weeks!!! LOL Just remember, you can do it! You have three other wonderful dogs in the house ... it's not one day at a time with a GSD, it's an hour at a time!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm still jealous... :teary: Have you held your puppy? :headbang:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm still jealous... :teary: Have you held your puppy? :headbang:


Yes, he was first really good about it but yesterday I held him twice and got bit both times on the shoulder, lol. The first one he made this angry bear cub noise so I'm not sure if he was actually biting or not or if he just thought my shirt looked tasty. He mostly just likes to sit at my feet. I've corrected him a few times when he's mouthed me(a light scruff tug and a loud ah noise), since then he's only been licking my fingers nicely.

He had loads more energy today and he and Sam(the doodle) chased each other back and forth from the kitchen to living room. Made a gigantic mess of the kitchen floor LOL, Ollie kept crashing into the water dish.  But glad we've had no growling or snapping incidents today with those two. I want to take both of them to the pet store(small non chain one and Sam's favorite thing is car rides and this store) but Ollie is almost two big for me to comfortably carry.  I wonder if this is any indication of his adult size, he is one big 8 week old.

He won't eat though.  He's eaten two whole meals since he's been here, he's just been ignoring the food the last few times I try to feed him. Though I'll admit that he's on the same chicken and rice kibble formula but not the same brand he was used to(we couldn't get it) so that could be why. Going to try and get it soon(Costco food and we don't have a membership). Also going to try cooking him some chicken and rice tonight and see if he'll eat it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Have you tried hand feeding him? I'd be worried about that, too. Cooking may work well... did with Grim. I hear that same 'bear cub' noise every day, LOL! I really like it!  I have never held Grim. If I put my arms around him (to hug him lightly) he doesn't really like that. He's just not that type of guy I guess. *Sigh* Another first. Sounds like you've got a much better head start on the bit inhibition, too! He sounds like a wonderful puppy!! :wub: If he's too heavy to carry, how about putting a blanket in the bottom of a shopping cart? You can leash him to it so he can't attempt to jump out. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

OK... I have resurfaced lol A nap or a bully stick are my only tastes of freedom!

So, 5 days in and it has been a rollercoaster ride! 

*The good:*

She is amazing with our kitten! Not a hint of any guarding even with a bully stick. They have shared a stuffed Kong and they drink from the same waterbowl together. Pretty cool and I hope it lasts. Got a couple cool videos I need to upload. 

She has been good in her limited exposure to people but I need to ramp this up now. 

Eats like a champ! I feed her one meal with a kong and also use her breakfast to crate train

Her little bear sounds are awesome. And she loves to cuddle. No problem picking her up...yet

*The not so good:*

The crate.. pretty hit and miss and last night she had a total freakout! I think the wind from Sandy was spooking her. I am paranoid she is going to hurt herself struggling to get out 

House breaking... every time I think I am getting a grip on this she gives me the finger and drains one on the area rug 

She gets bitey at times, especially when tired. working on redirecting and "leave it" with moderate success

*And what totally sucks:*

I let her run loose on the leash in the back, play a little tug of war but she is way more interested in feasting on pine cones, twigs, leaves and rocks. DOH

And here is a pic of her calm and quiet.. that is getting rare now lol

BTW.. this thread is rocking now! So many great pics and love getting updates from everyone so I can compare notes. 

Jag.. hope one day you can pick up your boy! 

CS.. hope you are feeling better


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

FrankieC she is so cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

My boy is four months old today and he is doing very well. Potty training is going great, tricks are great but recall is a issue for now, I'm working on it though.

​


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Frank, she's a cutie! She looks so much smaller than Ollie, he's a big boy, lol. He's going to the vet today so will find out how much he weighs.

He's getting much better in his kennel, will only cry for a little bit and then will settle. He doesn't seem to have much separation anxiety either, I can go shower or make my lunch or whatever and don't here a peep out of him. My golden though, it's the end of the world if I leave the room. :crazy:

I don't know what to say and I feel bad a little bit lol but he's had no accidents, he automatically heads to the sliding glass door when he wants out. I think he's learning from the other dogs where to go.

I got him to eat some meat(cooked), he's just not interested in this kibble I think because it upset his tummy. Going to just be cooking real food for him for now and see if I can slowly get him to eat the honest kitchen and also going to see if my MIL will get some of the kibble he was eating at Costco.

Frank my pup gets pretty independent in the backyard too.. He'll just go over and dig in the dirt(a lovely habit he's already picked up from the other dogs) or play with leaves, etc. He does love tug though and I'm going to make him a flirt pole... Tried out my cat wand toy with him, he went absolutely nuts for it but broke it about 5 minutes later, lol! 

And still a bit under the weather... I get sick whenever the temperature changes drastically and it's been fluctuating like crazy here. Was in the low 60's for a weekish then in the 80's then 70's, it's driving me crazy. :crazy: But I'm taking loads of vitamins C and B's which is giving me enough energy to deal with pup.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

15lbs! He does have an umbilical hernia thing though, should the breeder have told me about that? The vet said its really small though so it can be repaired when he's neutered though I wasn't planning on neutering him for awhile so hmm. I wish vets were more educated about this stuff because I know they're going to try and push me to get him neutered at 6 months.

He also told me to feed him science diet or iams and to feed him puppy food, lol. I don't think in most cases that puppy food is good for large breed dogs, makes them grow too fast... So I'll just stick to feeding larger quantities of adult food.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OH he sounds adorable! Ky was housebroken in 3 days ... had one accident afterwards because I was on the toilet and couldn't get her outside in time. It's nice when they are THAT communicative! Makes it much easier!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My poor Ollie, I've been really sick and I don't have the stamina to do much of anything ATM.

The only thing I've been able to do is sit out in the backyard with him for short bursts and let him run around otherwise he has to lay down on the floor next to me or be in his crate... Thank god he is not high drive. :crazy:

I need to get on antibiotics but my doc isn't open on weekends, thought about going to urgent care but not sure I can leave him that long.

Though he did bite my chihuahua mix, not aggressive just playing how a GSD plays, it was totally my fault I had my eye off them for half a minute. She's got no sign of injury, we took her to e vet and they couldn't find anything but she will scream like the dickens if we try and pick her up or touch her wrong. She is an insanely soft dog and my husband has coddled her, her whole life... To which we've had many arguments about lol but I think she's just sore and not dealing with it well. If it continues we'll take her back in. I think after this I only want one dog at a time from now on. :hammer:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you should go to Urgent Care. I know I have other health issues, but I got way worse last weekend, went to the doc after the weekend, and ended up in the hospital Wed. night. I'm still pretty sick, but I couldn't stand being in the hospital any longer.  
Grim hasn't been out walking like normal, either... cuz I can't breathe, LOL! Even though we have a large fenced yard, that's not enough. Hope the Chi is just being a drama queen. Grim plays really rough with my pug. 
I hope you're feeling better soon! I've been sick with this crud for over 2 weeks now, and it REALLY stinks!!


----------



## RyleesDad (Sep 18, 2012)

14 weeks. He is a handful already. Wouldn't let the PetSmart groomers bathe or clip his nails, they said his dominance is showin. He lets me do whatever I want tho  ... I also noticed he's noticeably larger than some of the other pups on here at 14 wks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow Jag, I hope everything is ok and that you're feeling better!

I've planned a big socialization trip for Ollie this weekend... Going to take him and the golden down to seaport village on San Diego bay then to fiesta island for his first trip to the beach! Hope to get lots of pictures! May try to eat at a dog friendly restaurant too depending on how things go.

Oh and the chi is doing much better I think she was just being a drama queen!


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

Gunther 





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Gunthers_mom said:


> Gunther
> View attachment 22358
> View attachment 22359
> View attachment 22360
> ...


He's adorable! I can't wait until my boy is that age, he seems so delicate and clumsy right now(10 weeks) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Draven playing in the leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Gunthers_mom said:


> Gunther
> View attachment 22358
> View attachment 22359
> View attachment 22360
> ...


Those ears! My god, they are almost illegal!!!! I love them!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Need to get a better pic but can't wait to see how he fills out this bed as he grows!

I love him as a little guy but I'm so excited to watch him grow and see his color changes... He doesn't have a whole lot of color on him for his age so will be interesting to see if that changes.

Both if his ears are flopping over now like a lab, one was standing up when I got him, lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow.. how many channels does Gunther get?  Reminds me of my last boy, LOL! 

Draven is getting BIG! 

Carriesue... you'll be amazed at how fast he grows! He's such a cutie!! My plushie had to have her ears glued. Sometimes the heavier ears need a little help, but hopefully your little boy won't have a problem!


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol, yes he is all ears, and paws. Thanks for the replies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Grr Ollie is such a finicky eater! He doesn't like dog cookies either. My other dogs eat like its their last meal but not mister fluffy baby pants. I hope he outgrows this, LOL.

We also took him on another socialization trip today, he met two little girls that went nuts over him and he was all wagging tail and licking faces. He's not quite as into strangers as my golden, he'll only really get into it if the golden is giving and getting attention from people, lol.

Like at one pet store a clerk came up and greeted Ollie, he sniffed her and then turned around and ignored her but as soon as the golden went over to meet her Ollie was all over her too. Silly pups!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

This is Sergeant Charles at 4 1/2 months. He's a massive 55lbs already. Big lad!.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow... a lot of these guys are WAY heavier than what Grim is!! He was light when he came, but he's been putting on tons of weight quickly, he just stays very very lean. No, it's not a medical thing, I think it's the food I have him on that's supposed to slow his growth through puppyhood.

Anyway... I've been carrying him down our back deck steps since I got him. They are steep, and I'm worried about him falling. Well, I have a bad back that's held together with metal rods and screws, and other parts that are bad in my back that aren't held together by anything. Now he's not such a little lamb... his last weight was 35.5 lbs and I'm sure he's now closer to 40. I just can't keep carrying him down the steps, especially when I first wake up and haven't had my pain meds yet!!  I know he trusts me, he will do anything I ask of him whether he feels 100% comfortable or not with it. So today I tested that and started down the deck stairs without picking him up. I told him "let's go" and stayed just a few steps down from him so that if he did start to go I could catch him. He got all the way down! He's been coming up on his own for many weeks. I used to keep a hand on him, but one day he stopped mid step and looked back at me and nipped at my hand "I got this now, OK?" He's a very independent boy, but given the way these steps are in the back (open back, open railing) I really didn't know if he could do it. He tends to be a 'wall hugger' when going down stairs inside. The last 2 times we went to my MIL's house, I made him go down her few steps out front which are kind of slippery (they are plastic type stairs) and there's no 'wall' to hug. He did OK there. I am just SO glad at the thought of not having to carry him down anymore!!  We have less than a week left in this house and then the problem will be solved anyway, but I felt bad that I hadn't given him a chance again to tackle the back steps. Not an easy feat for a pup. Especially not a pup that's just gaining some good coordination finally!


----------



## Roberts60 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is Rommel. Just got him today. Born October 4th























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Roberts60 said:


> This is Rommel. Just got him today. Born October 4th
> View attachment 22518
> 
> View attachment 22519
> ...


He's a cutie but no way should he have been taken from his mom and litter mates so young!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roberts60 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree. People weren't to smart about it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Roberts60 said:


> I agree. People weren't to smart about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



My pup was around six weeks when i got him. The breeder obviously lied about his age and i saw that, but they would have just sold him to someone else straight away (and they could have been horrible people) if i diddn't take him.
​


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey, guys! Anyone wanting an update from me please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Resurrecting this thread, curious how everyone's pups are doing. 

Ollie has grown a lot, I expect he's in the 40lb range and he is now 4 months old. We're taking him to the vet tomorrow to weigh him and pick up some flea preventative so will find out then.

Overall he is a very good puppy, been housebroken since the first day we got him and he's now sleeping outside his crate at night though he is baby gated to my side of the bed and I'll have him in his crate overnight a few times during the week and when I need a break so he stays used to being in there.

He hasn't been landsharky at all, I have no idea why and I can't tell you my secret lol because he's just never been interested in my hands or feet... Now my shoes are a different matter. 

The main issue I'm having with him is he harasses my Chi mix... It's like he thinks she's a toy so that is a work in progress. It's not because she's small either, he doesn't mess with my Pom AT all... I think it's because she is so timid and is always running away from him. Keeping him leashed all the time helps but boy is it a pain in me arse. :help: So for now, it's redirect redirect redirect and having them spend time together doing fun things.

His socialization is going really well... He really, really loves people and thank god he didn't pick up my Golden's bad habit of jumping all over the place. He loves dogs too, yesterday he played with a husky and a vizsla... It was so absolutely cute I so wished I had my camera with me! He's met a ton of little kids, he adores them and is so gentle with them.

He's not afraid of much either, he tries to play with the vacuum when I'm using it, he even played bowed at it once while it was on LOL. He's afraid of the baby gate though because he's knocked it over on himself a few times. 

I wish I could say it was my amazing training as to why he's this way but I'd be lying, lol! I think it boils down to luck and my breeder really knowing how to breed for an excellent temperament. I'm thinking about getting involved with agility or flyball with him when he's older. 

My heart :wub:


Untitled (2012-12-19 22:25:39) by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2012-12-11 07:49:25) by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2012-12-10 23:06:52) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim is doing pretty well! He's learning how to settle in the house (although he still gets into things so he has to be watched!). He used to be in a kennel in a bedroom, but with the larger kennel, etc. he's now in the living room. He's done well with the change. He even stays quiet (pretty much) when the birds are out. 

We start his 'formal' training the 7th of January, and I've found a club to go to!  I couldn't be more excited to finally 'get on' with training! Just waiting for his baby canines to come out! He got his adults in, so he's got 'double' canines, which looks a little goofy. :crazy:

He's been a great boy with family coming in, and some trips out. He'll be getting a new travel kennel before we start driving north for training. My brother got us a Petsmart card for Christmas, so that will help with the cost. The new van is large enough that I think I can slide in the new kennel without removing seats. The new van is GREAT, and should do just fine for all the trips to Michigan. I'm feeling very lucky that this part has come together finally! Couldn't be more excited about what lies ahead for us! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> Grim is doing pretty well! He's learning how to settle in the house (although he still gets into things so he has to be watched!). He used to be in a kennel in a bedroom, but with the larger kennel, etc. he's now in the living room. He's done well with the change. He even stays quiet (pretty much) when the birds are out.
> 
> We start his 'formal' training the 7th of January, and I've found a club to go to!  I couldn't be more excited to finally 'get on' with training! Just waiting for his baby canines to come out! He got his adults in, so he's got 'double' canines, which looks a little goofy. :crazy:
> 
> He's been a great boy with family coming in, and some trips out. He'll be getting a new travel kennel before we start driving north for training. My brother got us a Petsmart card for Christmas, so that will help with the cost. The new van is large enough that I think I can slide in the new kennel without removing seats. The new van is GREAT, and should do just fine for all the trips to Michigan. I'm feeling very lucky that this part has come together finally! Couldn't be more excited about what lies ahead for us! :wub:



Cool! What are you planning on doing with Grim training/sports wise?

I wouldn't mind a bigger truck myself LOL


Took Ollie to the dog park today(I know, I know but I don't know anyone else with dogs), he played with another GSD a month older then him and there was this other big male I noticed ther and when I talked to his owners I found out they got him from the same breeder that I got Ollie from.  Guess what the guy said about her, "she has good dogs but her people skills could use some work." I could only nod... :rofl:

Taking Ollie for his first hike tomorrow with his big brudda!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

The training we are going to is obedience and the club for his IPO. The training place has a lot of different things they offer, though, so we may get involved in agility or something. There are lots of places to go out in this area, so after my kids go back to school I hope to start getting him out there! 

That sounds like fun! I *think* my wife found my hiking boots in the garage. If not, I'll be getting a new pair soon. Just a few things to get done on my end, yet, and then we'll be ready to go! Since we got the snow and ice, I really need boots to even get Grim out for walks now. That's too funny that you found someone that got their dog from the same breeder! Was that dog also a LC? How are things going with Ollie and Sam? I hope you take video tomorrow!!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Just found this thread a few days ago and it's taken me that long to read all the previous posts. My puppy, Fleury, was born Sept 19 so he's a young one compared to many of yours (relatively) but catching up quickly and growing fast. He's about 14 weeks now. He weighed in at 30 lbs last week at the vet. This despite his accident prone self. 

We're counting down the days till we're through with vaccines. He has a ton of energy that will be nice on hikes but is a little crazy in the house. Wish I could do off leash hikes but I live in the city with strict lease laws and the surrounding mountains are crowded with folks. Jealous of you country folk. Despite a rough start to crate training, he's doing amazing with it now. Potty training is going decent, still an accident now and then, but fairly consistent outside (and he always pops out there, only pees sometimes in the house). Still sharky when overtired or has to #2, but plays nicely. He knows sit and come, watch me and shake pretty well. We're working on others regularly . he knows to sit in his crate before dinner gets served. 

Don't get me wrong, there were days, especially before he got better in the crate when I thought I was going to go crazy. But now that I can have a couple hours a day to shower and otherwise take care of things I'm feeling better. 

All your pups are so cute! Mind's a short coat (white) but those long coats are adorable! Nice to check in here and see what I have to look forward to/ prepare myself for lol. Hope u all had good holidays.

*this message was brought to you by a fresh bully stick


----------



## DustyE (Jun 8, 2012)

Bella is doing really good, she will be 6 months next Saturday and weighs about 50 lbs. We finished our first session of obedience in November and will be taking advanced obedience and Rally obedience classes this spring. The kennel club that put on the classes only have two sessions a year, but one of the trainers told me he would do some individual training with us in between sessions when the weather is nice since it would have to be outdoors. I think he is doing it because he knows the breeder we got Bella from and knows the quality of gsd's she breeds. 
Our cocker Molly still gets a little grumpy every now and then when Bella gets too close to her and the toy she has. We have had to break up a few tiffs between the two of them, nothing major, but still unacceptable behavior. Both girls are dominant so I fear their will be more until one of them submits to the other.

Carriesue
I'm so jealous that you didn't have to go through the landshark phase. Bella is getting better about biting and is mouthing more. We have been redirecting her attention with toys and praising her for going for the toy instead of our hands and it's slowly working.

Jag
Good luck with the training. Is it going to be a group training or one on one?

Bella with her favorite toy. She likes it soo much she won't even put it down when she goes outside to do her business


----------



## DustyE (Jun 8, 2012)

Jessac your post was incomplete I didn't see any pics


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, Dusty! Cute girl! Grim is going to a class with others for foundation obedience training to work towards his IPO. I've never gone to a group class before, so this should be fun! Grim is very vocal and at times he doesn't want to work (he'd rather have treats for 'free' which isn't going to happen), so I'm hoping that he finds the class motivational and I'm hoping to learn how to motivate him more. He's a huge complainer, LOL! He's still not through his mouthing faze, but he doesn't bite as hard...so that's good. It also helps that the razor puppy teeth are gone!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

DustyE said:


> Jessac your post was incomplete I didn't see any pics




































Haha, there ya go! (He loves helping with laundry, especially sorting/ stealing the socks)


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What a cute pup!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cute. Seems to be really digging that jumbo antler lol


----------



## DustyE (Jun 8, 2012)

He is beautiful! Reminds me of my first GSD


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! So, pup figured out he can open doors today....we have lever handles on the doors and he wanted to go outside but I wasn't having it yet (I still had half a cup of coffee before I could manage that lol). Well, he showed me...jumped right up and opened the laundry room door (which is the door that leads to the back door). Guess I'll be looking into knob style handles this week. Just when I thought the puppy proofing expenses were over.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I have not posted much for awhile, been super busy with family stuff.. Anyways, glad to see everybody's doing well with the pup's, and they are getting so big! 

I feel like i have a moose on my hands! Dixie is 6.5 months old, she'll be 7 month's old on Jan 6th. She's weighing at about 65 pounds :crazy: I'm always told how big she is, but she's not fat, we run everyday for about an hour and play fetch ect, for another hour. She's keeping me quiet busy. We are done with the land shark stage! :wild: So happy that's over with. And I almost have her not jumping up on people when she see's them, now the only people she jumps up on is a couple of my husbands friends. Were into the counter surfing stage now, well really coffee table/end tables. She dosen't go into the kitchen and dosen't get onto the table. But if we leave anything on a "little" table, it's gone. So working on that now  Other than that, everything else is going great. She is deffinitly a diva! lol here are a few pictures of her.. Oh and just waiting as patiently as i can for her right ear to just be up, it's up a lot of the time, but is still doing the dance :help: 

Here's my princess  















































Done with picture taking :wub: lol









Being a diva


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Dixie is a great looking princess!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Jag said:


> Dixie is a great looking princess!


Thank You . Believe me she know's it to, probably dosen't help I tell her all the time  lol. But than again, I'm pretty biased, but arn't we all! Lol. Grimm is a handsome young guy as well


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow ok now I want a female white Shepherd named Noel... :crazy: Though with four dogs already its not going to be happening anytime soon, lol.

Well I think I'm almost done fighting off the last remnants of these infections, I'm starting to feel human again. Had to take two rounds of anti biotics. We are going to be attempting Ollie's first hike tomorrow! It was actually good it got put off because it was snowing up in the mountains and my husband is a born and bred Californian and doesn't know how and doesn't want to drive with chains. Plus I don't really want Ollie hiking with snow on the ground at his age. But it's warmed up there a little bit and some has melted... I'm actually going to the store tonight to buy gloves lol, don't own any or a real coat. It only gets down in the low 60's here on the coast in the winter so never had much need for them. :help:

Weighed Ollie yesterday and he is now 41lbs at four months old!


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

The first picture is our first night home...
View attachment 25025
View attachment 25033
View attachment 25041
View attachment 25049


Mieka was born on 9/13/12 and has grown such a bond with my son and myself. We waited a long time to be able to become emotionally ready to bring a dog into are family as a new member and we found her.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

The link says it's invalid on your pics...

Carriesue- I hope you have a great time with Ollie! The snow and ice on the ground here has made it hard to get Grim out for walks because he loves to pull still and I'll end up in a face plant!  He does love the snow and cold, though. Me? Not so much. Do dress warm and watch for ice under the snow. I love my Columbia gloves, and I'm getting a really warm and water resistant coat today to work Grim outside in. You probably already have hiking boots. Stay warm and safe!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Draco's mom (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new here, Draco was born on 9/11. Easy to remember. He is growing up so fast! Great temperament so far but started to bark at strangers on the street occasionally, not at everyone but selective. Any ideas how to work on that? He is friendly but people do not like barking dogs...















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Draco's mom (Jan 3, 2013)

This is a test, can't see my own posts...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah the app takes a while to update. If you come out of the app an then close it and then come back in you will see your posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is an updated pic of Fezzik.  I think he may have some golden retriever, aussie, or something along those lines due to his coat texture. His mom was a GSD/Husky and dad is unknown, I was told a rottie is the most likely culprit though. 

He is almost as tall as Spot the pointer, and was 36 lb at his last weigh in, he's not quite 5 months old.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

How are all the pups doing? 

Fleury is mad teething. Lost all but the canines and chewing everything in sight, including me! He started puppy class (which was good and bad). He's great at all the commands. She uses him to teach everything because he's so smart. But he gets bored when she's talking and goes a little crazy. Was a little unsure of the other dogs at first, but slowly warming up to them. 

He has loved all the new freedom we have now that he's fully vaccinated! We've been taking him all sorts of places and his curiosity is so funny. He's definitely better behaved when we're out (cuz he's not bored, I assume) so that's nice  

We're battling GI issues, though. Not sure what's causing it. Doc says sensitive stomach - could be induced by too much exercise, food/treats, stress of all the new situations, fluctuations in schedule, who knows. 

Dixie - how have you been dealing with the table surfing? He's become very interested in all things on the counters. I'm trying to keep them mostly clean, but he seems to find the one spot that's not.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

jessac said:


> How are all the pups doing?
> 
> Dixie - how have you been dealing with the table surfing? He's become very interested in all things on the counters. I'm trying to keep them mostly clean, but he seems to find the one spot that's not.


Dixie is almost 8 month's old now. And counter surfing is going pretty well  She has learnd, well still enforcing "nose off" which I tell her everytime she put's that little nose of her's up to a table/counter. And I got good at keeping the tables/counter's really clean. So that's a plus haha :crazy: She is just wanting to test EVERYTHING! Gotta love the "teenage" stage. She's not that bad really. She just love's to test me. I swear she will grab something she know's she's not supposed to have, just to see my reaction. Than think, "ok I still can't play with that, mabie next time" lol It's just like having a 2 year old running around the house lol :crazy: But beside's that, it's going great! 

Here is a pic of her :wub:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Draco's mom said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here, Draco was born on 9/11. Easy to remember. He is growing up so fast! Great temperament so far but started to bark at strangers on the street occasionally, not at everyone but selective. Any ideas how to work on that? He is friendly but people do not like barking dogs...
> View attachment 25153
> View attachment 25161
> 
> ...


More socialization, I think. Also, introduce the 'quiet' command to him and reward for it. Grim never really barked until a couple weeks ago. He doesn't bark when meeting people, though. I'm assuming your pup is barking from excitement and isn't being fearful?*



BrennasMom said:


> Here is an updated pic of Fezzik.  I think he may have some golden retriever, aussie, or something along those lines due to his coat texture. His mom was a GSD/Husky and dad is unknown, I was told a rottie is the most likely culprit though.
> 
> He is almost as tall as Spot the pointer, and was 36 lb at his last weigh in, he's not quite 5 months old.


He's looking good!



DixieGSD said:


> Dixie is almost 8 month's old now. And counter surfing is going pretty well  She has learnd, well still enforcing "nose off" which I tell her everytime she put's that little nose of her's up to a table/counter. And I got good at keeping the tables/counter's really clean. So that's a plus haha :crazy: She is just wanting to test EVERYTHING! Gotta love the "teenage" stage. She's not that bad really. She just love's to test me. I swear she will grab something she know's she's not supposed to have, just to see my reaction. Than think, "ok I still can't play with that, mabie next time" lol It's just like having a 2 year old running around the house lol :crazy: But beside's that, it's going great!


I'm really glad that counter surfing hasn't struck my guy! Dixie is looking good, too!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie is 5 months old now and last weigh in was 47lbs, so slightly smaller then average for his age but slow growth is better anyways! He was a little but pudgy at the beginning of Januraury because he wouldn't touch his kibble and I gave him too much canned - I cut his food down and now he's really lean and I'm working on switching him over to part Honest Kitchen and part raw.

I taught him how to play fetch and he loves it, I mostly do too except for when he shoves a toy at me in the middle of the night... Those nights he gets to sleep in his crate. 

He's teething now too, missing some teeth and adult teeth poking through at other places - he seems to prefer chewing on sticks over anything else. He's still never been mouthy to me, I must have a freak of a shepherd. :crazy:

He's so refreshing compared to my golden who has DA issues, I can take Ollie anywhere and not have to worry about what he's going to do even dog friendly restaurants... He'll just lay next to me and be a good boy. I don't know if its his age but he LOVES people, he'll run up to them(and not jump, yay!), lay back his ears submissively and wag his tail just begging for pets... I haven't met anyone yet who can resist him. I don't know if this will continue into adulthood but I wouldn't be disappointed if it did.

We still have issues with him harassing the cats and small dogs, that's a work in progress. Not made easy with my male Siamese who seems to egg him on into chasing him. Siamese are NOT the stereotypical cat, they are needy, clingy, noisy and a general pain in your arse. He's also started big boy barking occasionally at other dogs, I think he's starting to hit puberty. :help:

Overall though he is a testament to his breeder and what it means to be a well bred dog. He is my love, my little lollipop. :wub:

Untitled (2013-01-21 02:38:44) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-01-21 02:13:40) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------

